
Bones: A simple Scheme compiler for x86_64 systems - kryptiskt
http://www.call-with-current-continuation.org/bones/
======
tzar
This is from Felix Winkelmann, who created Chicken Scheme ([http://www.call-
cc.org](http://www.call-cc.org)). Bones generates assembly instead of C like
Chicken, but the choices of intermediate language (CPS) and GC (Cheney) look
to be the same.

------
hetid
Is there a Scheme / Racket compiler for the LLVM yet?

~~~
mjn
The "suggestions for projects" section of the manual (section 15) mentions
this as a possible future extension:

 _> Other backends, say, asm.js or LLVM. This can be quite a challenge, as
these languages do not support jumps to arbitrary locations._

------
jwr
Interesting that this should appear just as I was looking for a way to
generate ARM assembly (small Cortex-M chips) using a Lisp variant. This isn't
quite it, but it looks very interesting and is a step in the right direction.

~~~
bunny351
I'm actually planning to start an ARM port next. Considering that I'm rather
inexperienced with that architecture, it may take a while, though. Any help
would of course be appreciated...

~~~
jwr
I will take a very close look and help if I'm able to.

------
stewbrew
But why? Is the work on chicken scheme finished? Does it have dead-simple ffi?
Does is run on android? Does spock actually work? What's the actual advantage
of bones over chicken?

------
dbpokorny
Top Google result for Felix: [http://spin.atomicobject.com/2013/05/02/chicken-
scheme-part-...](http://spin.atomicobject.com/2013/05/02/chicken-scheme-
part-1/)

